
OpenAFS will not support Linux 4.4+; package removed from Debian soon - qznc
https://lists.openafs.org/pipermail/openafs-info/2016-March/041654.html
======
qznc
The effect is that you cannot use the AFS (network file system) on Ubuntu
16.04

